# Pflanzenrätsel



## Limnos (9. Apr. 2011)

Wer weiß was mir da zur Zeit grünt oder blüht?


----------



## Dodi (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Wolfgang,

dann versuch ich mich mal:

1) Könnte ein Wolfsmilchgewächs sein, welches, 
2) __ Skimmie (__ Skimmia japonica)
3) :k.a.
4) Lilie
5) __ Judasbaum (Cercis)


----------



## axel (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Helmut 


bei Bild 4 tippe ich auf Azalee.

http://www.gartendatenbank.de/photo/2004032949

http://www.gartendatenbank.de/wiki/rhododendron-1_infos_rhododendren_azaleen


lg 

axel


----------



## danyvet (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

bei 1) tippe ich auf eine Kalanchoe
2) könnte vielleicht ein __ Schneeball (Viburnum) sein???

die anderen:


----------



## Hexe_Mol (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*





axel schrieb:


> bei Bild 4 tippe ich auf Azalee.




 da würde ich eher auf ne baumlilie tippen.


----------



## Limnos (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi

Hier die Auflösung! Insgesamt habt ihr recht gut geraten:

1  Brutblatt (Kalanchoe, wahrsch. daigremontiana)
2  __ Skimmie (__ Skimmia japonica)
3  Blauschotenstrauch (Decaisnea fargesii)
4  Forellenlilie ( Erythronium revolutum)
5 __ Judasbaum (Cercis siliquastrum)


----------



## danyvet (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

was? 2 ist kein __ Schneeball??? Na geh, das gibts ja gar nicht!! Das schaut doch haargenauso aus! Und ich war mir sooo sicher


----------



## Limnos (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi

Der Urlaub ist zu Ende und ich melde mich mit einem neuen Pflanzenrätsel zurück. Alle blühen oder grünen z.Zt. in meinem Garten. Viel Spaß !


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*



na wenn sich niemand traut, dann versuch ich wenigstens mal anzufangen... 

6. __ tafelblatt
8. __ storchschnabel geranium phaeum
9. __ hasenglöckchen
11. zierlauch / kugellauch

ok, ich gebs zu, die quote ist nicht der renner :rot, aber es ist wenigstens ein anfang, oder?


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Wolfgang,
es ist eine Freude, sich mal wieder bei Dir versuchen zu dürfen! Deine erste Serie war mir schon bekannt (weil ich voriges Jahr kläglich an Deinem Rätsel gescheitert war ), aber die letzten Photos kommen mir so bekannt vor, dass ich gerne raten möchte :
1) das heisst bei uns landläufig "Eiskraut", ein recht stark wucherndes Nelkengewächs (sorry für die unexakte Angabe, ich will nicht nachschlagen ), m. M. nach erkannt durch die gegnständigen, spitz auslaufenden Blätter, und die in Vergrößerung erkennbaren Blattknoten.
2) hier geht es wohl um die Fiederblätter - k. A. 
3) ich muss schon wieder passen - Blätter wie ein mediterranes Gewächs (wachsüberzogen), Blüte wie eine Magnolie (die aber vor dem Blattaustrieb blühen)
4) Mammutbaum/strauch! eine dieser "Monsterpflanzen", da bin ich mir recht sicher. Das Blatt wird mal behaart, und steht inmitten von __ Seggen.. 
5) Allein schon wegen der Pflanze antworte ich, um den Namen einer schönen Schattenpflanze zu erfahren,
6) erinnert mich an "__ Huflattich"-Blätter, aber damit liege ich daneben - wieder eine interesaate Pflanze für den Schatten,
7) zuerst habe ich gedacht, Strauchkastanie, ist aber "böse Falle" - __ Mädesüß (Filipendula) :?
8) __ Storchschnabel (Geranium), oder sollte ich meinen halten :?
9) bei __ Zwiebelpflanzen muss ich passen, kenn selbst nicht alle bei mir im Garten 
10) Knoblauchrauke, da bin ich mir sicher! kann man gar nicht so einfach halten, obwohl eigentlich ein Unkraut..
11) Allium, davon haben wir auch mehrere. Sind leider "zickig", weil sie regelmäßig auf optimale Höhe gesetzt werden möchten (wer weiß im herbst schon, wo er seine __ Tulpen etc. vergraben hat? 
12) muss ich passen, ohne nachzuschauen..
13) das ist eine Gartenwolfsmilch (Euphorbia), die lasse ich auch gerne stehen.


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,
gut, dass ich heute frei habe. Jetzt versuche ich es:

1) Frauenhaarfarn
2) Sternmiere
3) Purpurmagnolie
4) __ Mammutblatt
5) __ Weißwurz
6) Schildschaublatt
7) Rodgersia
8) Geranium
9) Spanischer __ Blaustern
10) Knoblauchrauke
11) Sternkugellauch
12) __ Seidelbast
13) Walzenwolfsmilch

der Nächste bitte!
petra


----------



## Limnos (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi

Es waren schon eine Menge richtiger oder halbrichtiger Antworten dabei Hier nun die Auflösung


1 winterharter Frauenhaarfarn (ADIANTUM  VENUSTUM)
2 Sternmiere (STELLARIA  HOLOSTEA)
3 __ Gewürzstrauch (CALYCANTHUS   FLORIDULUS)
4 __ Schildblatt (DARMERA  PELTATA)
5 Quirlblättrige __ Weißwurz (POLYGONATUM  VERTICILLATUM)
6 __ Tafelblatt (ASTILBOIDES  TABULARIS)
7 __ Schaublatt (RODGERSIA  PINNATA)
8 Brauner Storchenschnabel (GERANIUM  PHAEUM)
9 __ Hasenglöckchen (HYACINTHOIDES NON SCRIPTA)
10 Knoblauchsrauke (ALLIARIA  OFFICINALIS)
11 Riesenlauch (ALLIUM  GIGANTEUM)
12 __ Orangenblume (CHOISYA  TERNATA)
13 __ Wolfsmilch (EUPHORBIA  GRIFFITHII)


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Ohhh,
schon vorbei??
petra


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

1. Frauenhaarfarn (_Adiantum capillus-veneris_)
2. Große Stermiere (_Stellaria holostea_)
3. __ Gewürzstrauch (_Calycanthus floribunda_)
4. __ Schildblatt (_Darmera peltata_)
5. Quirlblättriges __ Salomonsiegel (_Polygonatum verticillatum_)
6. __ Tafelblatt (_Astilboides tabularis_)
7. Rodgersie (_Rodgersia pinnata_)
8. Brauner __ Storchschnabel (_Geranium phaeum_)
9. Bluebells (_Scilla hispanica_)
10. Knoblauchrauke (_Alliaria petiolata_)
11. Zierlauch (_Allium aflatunense_)
12. __ Orangenblume (_Choisya ternata_)
13. __ Wolfsmilch (_Euphorbia_ sp.)

Viele Grüße,
Kai

Oops, zu spät!


----------



## Limnos (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Neues Pflanzenrätsel. Was bei mir grünt und blüht. Diesmal erfolgt die Auflösung nicht vor Mittwoch nächster Woche.


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

neuer Versuch:

1. Habichtskraut (_Hieracium_ sp.)
2. Spanisches Rohr (_Arundo donax_)
3. Gelber __ Scheinmohn (_Meconopsis cambrica_)
4. __ Besenginster (_Cytisus scoparius_)
5. Zymbelkraut (_Cymbalaria muralis_)
6. __ Kuckuckslichtnelke (_Lychnis flos-cuculi_)
7. muss ich passen
8. Waldmeister (_Galium odoratum_)
9. Futterbeinwell (_Symphytum_ x _uplandicum_)
10. Bergflockenblume (_Centaurea montana_)
11. Doldiger Milchstern (_Ornithogalum umbellatum_)
12. __ Schwarzer Holunder (_Sambucus nigra_)
13. Gelber __ Lerchensporn (_Pseudofumaria lutea_)
14. Gestieltes __ Schaublatt (_Rodgersia podophylla_)

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Auflösung des Pflanzenrätsels vom 7.5.

 1) Hieracium caesium, Habichtskraut
 2) Donax arundo, __ Pfahlrohr
 3) Meconopsis cambrica (Gelber __ Scheinmohn)
 4) Cytisus hybr., Ginster
 5) Cymbalaria muralis, Zimbelkraut
 6) Lychnis flos-cuculi, Kuckucks Lichtnelke
 7) Myrica cerifera, Wachsgagel
 8) Galium odoratum, Waldmeister
 9) Symphytum x uplandicum, Komfrey, Futterbeinwell
10) Centaurea montana, Berg Flockenblume
11) Ornithogalum umbellatum, Doldiger Milchstern, Stern von Bethlehem
12) Sambucus nigra, Schwazer __ Holunder
13) Pseudofumaria lutea, Gelber __ Lerchensporn
14) Rodgersia podophylla Gestieltes o. Maiapfelblättriges __ Schaublatt.

Gratulation Kai fast alles richtig, demnächst mehr!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## shake (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Klasse, danke! Nach dem Namen des Zimbelkrauts suche ich schon seit Monaten.  Super!


----------

